# Son au démarrage



## jogary (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Comment pourrais-je faire pour supprimer le fameux son " gong " de mac qui se lance à chaque démarrage ?

Merci  à vous.


----------



## monvilain (11 Avril 2010)

Ici tu as une appli.

Mais il y à plus facile, couper ton son avant d'éteindre ton ordinateur...


----------



## alaincha (11 Avril 2010)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> il y à plus facile, couper ton son avant d'éteindre ton ordinateur...



Nous sommes d'accord.

Mais comme ça me gonflait d'être obligé de baisser le son lors de chaque extinction, j'utilise depuis plusieurs années StartupSound.prefPane qui permet, soit de supprimer complètement le son de démarrage, soit de le réduire en intensité.

La seconde solution étant préférable dans la mesure ou ce son de démarrage est un signe de bonne santé du Mac.


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2010)

Très étonné de trouver sur mon nouvel iMac 27" le même défaut que sur les Mini G4 de 2006:
si je coupe le son de ma chaine (connectée à mon mac avec le cable audio) ou que je coupe le son avant de redémarrer, le Gong se fait entendre quand même.
Ils font chmur chez Apple...


----------

